# Szent-bék-kálla



## franknagy

Ki volt *Szt. Bék*? Ma hogy mondanátok a nevét?
http://www.szallaskereso.hu/szentbekkalla/szentbekkalla_map.jpg


----------



## AndrasBP

A magyar Wikipédia szerint Szt. Bék azonos Szt. Benedekkel, a bencés rend alapítójával (V-VI. század).
Hangtani szempontból kicsit furcsa ez a rövidülés, de biztos a helynév második tagja "nyomta össze" a "Benedek"-et.


----------



## franknagy

Köszönöm, András.Jobb eredet, mint Szent Béka.
Tudsz még ilyen fura rövidüléseket?


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:*
*Frank, ennek csak akkor lenne jelentősége ebben a témában, ha az eredeti kérdésedre lenne válasz. (Akkor sem adhatnánk meg listát hozzá.)*


----------



## AndrasBP

Frank, sajnos nem tudok hasonlókkal előrukkolni.


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:*
*Az eredeti kérdés meg vagyon válaszolva.  Ennél többet csak akkor lenne érdemes mondani, ha a rövidítés okát meg tudnánk adni. *
*Listát kérni vagy adni nem megengedett ezen a fórumon, mert nem illik a profilunkba.*


----------

